# Fluval Ebi: low-tech, rare plant collection tank



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

The Fluval Ebi 9 gallon tank, filled with rare plants, is definitely one of the lowest maintenance tanks I have ever done:

- water change twice a month (plus occasional top offs)
- no ferts, no Co2
- 1 SAE, 1 Otocinclus and some yellow shrimp - no feeding required
- scrape algae once a month
- light: 23W CLF on timer 6 hours a day

There is only 1 piece of driftwood in the centre left

Flora:

- Singapore Moss - carpet
- Hygrophila Pinnatifida (ultra rare)
- Bolbitis Heudelotti (rare)
- Staurogyne Repens (rare)
- Echinodorus Vesuvius (ultra rare)
- Windelov Java Fern

Unfortunately it looked like a failed scape since day 1, so I didn't go through the hassle of creating a journal. So here is the final look - after 4 months of growth.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

wheressssss mini bolbitis!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Ebi-Ken said:


> wheressssss mini bolbitis!


shush Frankie..=P
It's in its own tank LOL


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

omg those plants are stunning!


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

great plant choice. it's a beautiful tank. congrats.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nice collection there Leon - how's the vesuvius growing? I hear it grows pretty tall. Has it grown out or up for you?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> omg those plants are stunning!


 thanks! The pinnate leafage is quite beautiful indeed



tranceaddict said:


> great plant choice. it's a beautiful tank. congrats.


appreciate it dude. I haven't done any scaping of any sort..just a pure collection =P



ameekplec. said:


> Nice collection there Leon - how's the vesuvius growing? I hear it grows pretty tall. Has it grown out or up for you?


 Eric, now now...when would you like to share your collection with us?
The Vesuvius...hasn't grown for me at all...probably due to a lack of ferts and Co2 addition. Which is rather a good thing I guess, since it usually becomes a nuisance sending horizontal runners all over the place.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, I don't have much of a collection - the only thing I have that I haven't seen much around is needle leaf- java fern. If you want to trade for the vesuvius, let me know


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Well, I don't have much of a collection - the only thing I have that I haven't seen much around is needle leaf- java fern. If you want to trade for the vesuvius, let me know


I'll give you a call this week. Still working on College?
School starts next week, perhaps a quick swap on campus?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sounds good - hit me up. I'll take a peek tonight to see how much I can cut away for you.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Nice looking tank leon, i'm waiting to see pics of the taiwan bee tank


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

jon021 said:


> Nice looking tank leon, i'm waiting to see pics of the taiwan bee tank


thanks buddy, keep that on the down low lol.


----------



## Fergus (Jul 11, 2011)

Your tanks is great for a number of reasons. Obviously the plants are beautiful and i love the moss as a carpet but I want to say that i really appreciate how sustainable your tank is. Many of us, myself included, obsess over fertilizers, CO2, lighting and so forth, its nice to see a tank that generates its own food. I guess, i agree with the implicit statement.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Fergus said:


> Your tanks is great for a number of reasons. Obviously the plants are beautiful and i love the moss as a carpet but I want to say that i really appreciate how sustainable your tank is. Many of us, myself included, obsess over fertilizers, CO2, lighting and so forth, its nice to see a tank that generates its own food. I guess, i agree with the implicit statement.


Much appreciated. 
The deeper I venture into this hobby, the more I begin to realize all problems arise as a result of a particular treatment for a previous problem. I try not to tweak my tanks too much, and most problems naturally disappear. Then again, nothing is perfect. I still have tons of green spot growth, which I prefer over everything else. simply cut off old leaves and clean the glass with a scraper.


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

is Echinodorus Vesuvius rare??  i just tore down my 39 gallon to rescape it and sold a bunch of fully rooted runners for $1/ea


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Otaku said:


> is Echinodorus Vesuvius rare??  i just tore down my 39 gallon to rescape it and sold a bunch of fully rooted runners for $1/ea


you're probably the only one who has it in large quantities...since it's a fast growing plant. Compared to other Echinodorus sp, I would say it's hard to find. Now that you've distributed it, it's not longer rare for us LOL. But yes, it was only introduced by Tropica not too long ago (2009 IIRC).


----------

